# Can we raise tadpoles in coco halfs?



## Ethan'z (May 21, 2021)

I've raised a few Dendrobates tadpoles in cups, petri dishes, and a small group aquarium with success a few years back. But these Ranitomeya Uakarii tadpoles are new to me so I want some input to ensure they have the highest chance of survival. 
Can I leave the tadpoles in individual coco halfs in the vivarium so when they are ready. They can crawl out.. Is there anything in the coco half that might leach into the water or mold up. Is it safer not to? 
Has anyone done this?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Im not sure if you mean just put them in the coconut halves, but i would not trust that a fissure or other micro irregularity that happened in making them might unblock with the moisture and drain out the water.

This would include even if i tested them for a while. 

I can see how it would be attractive though.


----------



## Ethan'z (May 21, 2021)

Kmc said:


> Im not sure if you mean just put them in the coconut halves, but i would not trust that a fissure or other micro irregularity that happened in making them might unblock with the moisture and drain out the water.
> 
> This would include even if i tested them for a while.
> 
> I can see how it would be attractive though.


I hadn't considered that. I'll do some test runs for the future tadpoles. And yeah meant to keep the tadpoles in the coco husks without plastic cups.. I got the frogs lastnight so I've kept them in their current containers.


----------



## aapuzzo (Apr 20, 2020)

Ethan'z said:


> I haven't considered that. I'll do some test runs for the future tadpoles.


If you don't mind losing a few I'm sure it would work if they don't leak. You could maybe put something under maybe the bottom quarter of the of the coco half and partially bury it in the substrate so if it does leak and split it still holds some water. You also might be able to coat the outside of it with clear aquarium silicone which won't be visible if partially buried in the substrate. I don't know about those tadpoles but can they be community raised like Santa Isabels? If not that's a pretty big cup for a single tadpole if taking up vivarium space (not sure how big the vivarium is).


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

They can't be community raised, they'll cannibalize.

I think your idea is fine as long as the coco-halves hold water, you periodically clean any waste/uneaten food out, and you ensure you aren't losing water faster than you can top it off.

Otherwise just raise them in 8oz delicups (without the lids) set into a larger plastic shoebox. I'm not sure how old your tadpoles are, but my R. Uakarii start to emerge from the water after 80-90 days from hatching, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

make sure they have air circulation and not tight lids on those condiment cups.


----------



## Ethan'z (May 21, 2021)

aapuzzo said:


> If you don't mind losing a few I'm sure it would work if they don't leak. You could maybe put something under maybe the bottom quarter of the of the coco half and partially bury it in the substrate so if it does leak and split it still holds some water. You also might be able to coat the outside of it with clear aquarium silicone which won't be visible if partially buried in the substrate. I don't know about those tadpoles but can they be community raised like Santa Isabels? If not that's a pretty big cup for a single tadpole if taking up vivarium space (not sure how big the vivarium is).


I believe community rearing is troublesome. I appreciate the concern with the coco halfs loosing water. I have 4 of them that I'll keep water in to test. Also, my vivarium is roughly 17x22 base and 48tall.


----------



## Ethan'z (May 21, 2021)

SpaceMan said:


> They can't be community raised, they'll cannibalize.
> 
> I think your idea is fine as long as the coco-halves hold water, you periodically clean any waste/uneaten food out, and you ensure you aren't losing water faster than you can top it off.
> 
> Otherwise just raise them in 8oz delicups (without the lids) set into a larger plastic shoebox. I'm not sure how old your tadpoles are, but my R. Uakarii start to emerge from the water after 80-90 days from hatching, so keep that in mind.


I'm not sure how old exactly these are because I got them recently.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Why not just leave them in cups in a grow out tank? What are you trying to achieve with this?


----------



## aapuzzo (Apr 20, 2020)

Ethan'z said:


> I'm not sure how old exactly these are because I got them recently.
> View attachment 300728


I never raised those but they have color and are losing the tadpole look. I think you will see front legs any day and maybe by the time you read this post . They will be walking before you know it. Ranitomeya develop faster and I think I can almost see the front legs ready to pop through. I think you are just about at the point of turning the cup on its side and putting them in a grow out bin. I wouldn't be surprised if they were out of the water in a few days.

I was just thinking I would personally want them in a smaller grow out bin for a bit so they can find their food. I definitelly wouldn't be putting such a small frog in a 17x22x48 You would have to add so many fruit flies they will escape into your house before they eat them. Also I would be giving them springtails for week watching them eat. You will be dismantling a large tank looking for them.


----------

